# New - Katie (Vid) 2/28/2007



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Heres.........Katie

(The last pic and the video at the end was taken today)






As I was making this I basicly had tears going down my chin - it was sooo cute!


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> Comming Soon !!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:



I'm patiently waiting! Hurry Hurry Hurry!!!!:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm trying...silly YouTube - is SLOW!


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> I'm trying...silly YouTube - is SLOW!


I know! But HURRY! OK? I cant wait to see her!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Updated ------------------


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Katiesmommy said:


> I'm trying...silly YouTube - is SLOW!


:lol: YouTube - is FREE!


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Awwww, geez...She is so darn cute. She is getting so big. I remember the day she was born - that picture brought back so many memories. Just think that in 4 weeks I will be doing it again.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

The 6 month wait was sooo worth it ! I wouldnt change a thing !


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm so glad! All the cats finally used to her?


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Nope - but thats alright.  Maybe once she calms down a little bit more they will become buddies - hehe


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

LOL, maybe. Who knows...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Katie is so cute!! She's growing so fast too....when I think of her I still think of the pics that telsmith1 shared right after they were born...not the beautiful lady that she is now.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow, she's getting big! So cute!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Yay! A Katie Update! This is a nice collection of photos, and the ones you made today show just how much she has grown. She is really doing great! Katie looks very healthy and CUTE! Thanks for the video!


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

What a beautiful video & picture package of your darling Katie. She is growing up to be such a beauty and you did such a nice job putting that together.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Great job with the video and Katie looks so very calm!!!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Cute little pupper!

Take lots more videos and pics, they do get big quickly


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> Yay! A Katie Update! This is a nice collection of photos, and the ones you made today show just how much she has grown. She is really doing great! Katie looks very healthy and CUTE! Thanks for the video!


Thank you very very much for your kind words. Shes eating ALOT more now and has been growing ALOT this last week and a half


----------

